# ASR Rear Rebuild kit



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, my rear A-arm bushings as well as my knuckle bushings have been shot for a long time now so I ordered 2 rear rebuild kits from ASR (thanks dale) and I took all my A-arms and stuff off the rear today and got to punching the old bushings out. I have 2 issues.

1. how do you get the upper A-arm bushings out? there just rubber with a steel inner sleeve and they will NOT come out. I even got the steel knuckle bushings out with some heat and a punch, I thought they would be by far the hardest.

2. Im looking at the pic of the rebuild kit now and kind of confused.. I see 4 bushings and 2 long sleeves for the knuckles which makes sense, and I only see 3 small sleeves for the A-arms. and only 4 bushings for them? There is also a needle and hiem bearing there, im guessing one A-arm gets the bearings (no Idea why...) even if 1 out of 4 is covered by bearings, there are still 3 sleeves and only 4 bushings.. shouldn't there be 6?!?! Thanks.


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

where did u get this kit :O and ow much u pay for it?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

American star racing, you can order from them or order from dirty south customs a sponsor here.

Also another questions whats with the seals? under the long sleeves for the knuckle? really wish they would include instructions or something on there site...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

NVM I figured it out, but there should be 2 of those little tiny sleeves to go on each side of the hiem bearing, not one.

I got the rubber bushings out by drilling all around the sleeve, after you remove enough material you can punch it out.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

ASR is ALL Balls.... The picture shown looks like one side kit for rear suspension - Not sure why there are 5 sleeves tho.I just punched out one of my lower a-arm bearing sleeves with a hammer and a 17mm deep socket pushing it through.I know the lower a-arm front bushing had the needle bearing with the thin reatainers and a sleeve - the rear lower a-arm bushing had a swivel bearing with a short sleeve of about 1/2" on one side -not sure about the other side but I would think another sleeve of the same size.Should of caught me earlier today when I had her apart.I took two ASR/ALL BALLS Plastis bushings for the front a-arm bushings,and threw them in the rear lower a-arm front bushing area and had to cut one of the plastic bushings short to make it work - looks like it'll do great.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm still confused. if they want you to use the heim and the bearing on the lowers like the OEs, then there should be 2-each. The heim will need the short sleves but I see only one. There is enough seals... for one side but not both...and why would they use that junk anyway. I would call ASR and ask. Send this pic in an email. I'll bet someone fed-up. And are you sure the knuckle sleeves are in this kit? I think there should be 16 bushings, 8 sleeves and what ever the knuchle needs if included. I see they give you some outter seals for it.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

that's not my pic it's the one from there site lol. The pic is only for 1 side I ordered 2 kits. All the bushings are replaced with the better ones (plastic whatever IDK what its called lol) except for the lower A-arm. the lower A-arm has a 1 side with a heim bearing with 2 clips on each sideof it and 2 short 1/2 sleeves on each side of it (then a seal for each sleeve). The other side of the lower A-arm is a needle bearing with one long sleeve. Why did there choose to keep the stock set up for the lower A-arm? no idea, but everything is in that pic except 1 of the 1/2 sleeves for the heim and it's not showing the clips that hold the heim in. I can take a picture of the stock set up tomorrow to clear the confusion, its hard to explain.

Edit: To add another point, grease nipples in rear knuckles good or bad idea? I need all the strength I can get out of those things and I can risk weakening it...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Put the grease zerks in the knuckles they will last a lot longer and the reason I think they brake is that the bushings get dry and almost loc the sleeve up to where it cant move the way it should.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

have you not got the kit yet? if not wait to see what they send you, they might have pictured just some parts that goes with...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> that's not my pic it's the one from there site lol.


 
Oh...well how about an actual pic of what we are talking about? Those genaric pics from sites are just a pile of parts.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I was supposed to get them today but nobody was home to receive em. I under stand where everything goes now, just confused why they didn't replace the lower A-arm bushings with the better ones. 

Grease zerks in rear knuckle is ok? Can someone post up where to put them so it won't take away strength and it can still be accessed? Need to see where you can put one on the bottom? not much room except for the very bottom and it will just get knocked off there. Thanks.

I will post pics of stock bushings and the ASR's tomorrow.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is the stock setup.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

And this is what the ASR rear rebuild kit for 1 side contains.

All:









For knuckle only:










Upper A-arm only:










Lower A-arm:










Lower A-arm Hiem bearing set up from ASR:










Lower A-arm Needle bearing setup from ASR:










ASR Upper A-arm:










ASR Knuckle setup:


















Review: Parts are made quite well, but I do not understand why they would have the better plastic bushings on everything but the Lower A-arm. I had to file down the rust on the seats for the bearings to go in along with beating them in carefully with a socket and hammer trying not to break them. While the rest of the bushings you could push in by hand or a light tap with little prep work.

My dislike: Only dislike is you can only put grease nipples in the knuckle, the A-arms do NOT have enough room for one without modifying the bushings/bearings. There was a 1/4" gap or less between the two bushings for the Upper A-arm, and the lower had the same for hiem, the needle there was no room at all for one.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That is disappointing about the lowers but there must be a good reason. On the plus side the heim and needle bearing do seem to last quite a while on the back...I still have the originals with 3400 miles...still OK.


----------

